

Guide To Start With Application Development - vinitool76
http://www.gotchacode.com/2013/02/guide-to-start-with-application.html

======
praveenyadav
If you want to build your application from ground than you can go with client
side script. there are many framework available for client side like -
BackboneJs, EmberJs, AngularJs etc. i like backboneJs because its simplicity,
community and it have a good documentation.

For server side i will suggest to pick either ruby on rails or nodeJs. Now a
day i am full stack nodeJs developer and i feel great working on it.

and for database you can select whatever you feel good working with them so if
you wana to choose NoSql database than MongoDb and radis ara good options Or u
can use mysql.

